# how to make a three wheel motion



## ntapia (Nov 13, 2007)

i have a question how can i make a three wheel motion with my car being parked please let me know do i have to put weight or is there something else i have to do thanks


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

It would be a big help to kno wut kinda car and setup u currently have in it.......


----------



## ntapia (Nov 13, 2007)

i have a 87 monte carlo ls i have 2 pumps 8 batteries in line in the back, 12 inch cylinders in rear


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

re do your racks for 4 in each corner and add a 3rdpump.
my 96 big body will stand a 3 both sides with 6 batteries and 3 pumps :biggrin: 
8's up front 12 with stock suspension parts :0 (so i don't get full lock up)


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIZMNiRgMFQ


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Feb 18 2008, 04:40 PM~9972162
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIZMNiRgMFQ
> *


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Feb 18 2008, 04:40 PM~9972162
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIZMNiRgMFQ
> *


is that your ride? how many batteries in the trunk


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

what about me which way should i try it? i got 3 pumps, 2 to the back and 1 to the front, 6 batteries(3 on each corner), 10 inch cylinders.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Feb 18 2008, 03:25 PM~9972052
> *re do your racks for 4 in each corner and add a 3rdpump.
> my 96 big body will stand a 3 both sides with 6 batteries and 3 pumps :biggrin:
> 8's up front 12 with stock suspension parts  :0 (so i don't get full lock up)
> *


u cant fit 4 batts on the side of a g body..................


----------



## sanchovilla (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt+Feb 20 2008, 07:16 PM~9991058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should be able to do it the same way but you may need at least 12 inch cylinders for the back.
Here is a picture of the car in the video. It now belongs to "dumps" on here.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 20 2008, 10:54 PM~9992625
> *u cant fit 4 batts on the side of a g body..................
> *


well you can run 3 with the 4th sideways next to it like a stubby L


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Feb 20 2008, 08:16 PM~9991058
> *is that your ride? how many batteries in the trunk
> *


Yes, 18 Batteries :uh:


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 20 2008, 10:54 PM~9992625
> *u cant fit 4 batts on the side of a g body..................
> *


Don't u have 4 batteries on each side of ur cutty?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 21 2008, 12:54 AM~9992625
> *u cant fit 4 batts on the side of a g body..................
> *



X2 on that


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow+Feb 21 2008, 10:24 AM~9994639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Nope, Homie is running 3 batteries on each side, been doing that since I met him a few Years back and even longer before that.  

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/OTHER/AdexPoll2/MUFASA.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

THIS IS MY BOYS CAR I DID FOR HIM 4 BATT . 3 PUMPS :biggrin:  .14''CYLINDERS AND A CHAIN BRIDGE AND IT STANDS 3 BOTH WHEELS ALL DAY LONG


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 21 2008, 04:05 PM~9997404
> *THIS IS MY BOYS CAR I DID FOR HIM 4 BATT . 3 PUMPS  :biggrin:   .14''CYLINDERS AND A CHAIN BRIDGE AND IT STANDS 3 BOTH WHEELS ALL DAY LONG
> *


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

If your car is parked, it will not "make three wheel motion"


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 21 2008, 04:59 PM~9997377
> *Nope, Homie is running 3 batteries on each side, been doing that since I met him a few Years back and even longer before that.
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/OTHER/AdexPoll2/MUFASA.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


is that your homies car?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 04:08 PM~9997423
> *is that your homies car?
> *


No that is MUFASA car, he has taken best of show and best single pump hop the same day at one of our cruise nights.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 21 2008, 05:17 PM~9997489
> *No that is MUFASA car, he has taken best of show and best single pump hop the same day at one of our cruise nights.
> *


what club is he in?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 05:08 PM~9997423
> *is that your homies car?
> *



*Yeah, That's the Homie Mufasas Ride.  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 21 2008, 05:18 PM~9997495
> *
> Yeah, That's the Homie Mufasas Ride.
> *


 :0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 04:18 PM~9997494
> *what club is he in?
> *


Solo Rider, owner built!! 

He is a real cool and down to earth homie!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 21 2008, 05:17 PM~9997489
> *No that is MUFASA car, he has taken best of show and best single pump hop the same day at one of our cruise nights.
> *


*WTF., Don't think i know you, so how can you know who i know.*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 21 2008, 05:19 PM~9997508
> *Solo Rider, owner built!!
> 
> He is a real cool and down to earth homie!!
> *


i need to hit him up to laser cut all those stickers into polished stainless for him.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 05:18 PM~9997494
> *what club is he in?
> *


*He used to Ride with GoodTimes for a while, but rides solo now.  *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 21 2008, 04:19 PM~9997517
> *WTF., Don't think i know you, so how can you know who i know.
> *


It a big world homie, somebody knows someone sometimes!! :biggrin: 

MUFASA is a regular at our cruisenights in Pomona...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 21 2008, 05:22 PM~9997532
> *It a big world homie, somebody knows someone sometimes!! :biggrin:
> 
> MUFASA is a regular at our cruisenights in Pomona...
> *


Al knows all. :0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 04:23 PM~9997535
> *Al knows all. :0
> *


I never said that shit....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 21 2008, 05:24 PM~9997539
> *I never said that shit....
> *


 :0 .oh ok.Al knows some.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 21 2008, 05:22 PM~9997532
> *It a big world homie, somebody knows someone sometimes!! :biggrin:
> 
> MUFASA is a regular at our cruisenights in Pomona...
> *


*
True that and i really doubt you know me, so how can you put me on Blast and say "NO", that i don't know the Vato, If i didn't know him i wouldn't have posted His Car and answered the question that was asked.*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 21 2008, 05:26 PM~9997554
> *
> True that and i really doubt you know me, so how can you put me on Blast and say "NO", that i don't know the Vato, If i didn't know him i wouldn't have posted His Car and answered the question that was asked.
> *


he was saying no to me.not you.i think.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 21 2008, 04:26 PM~9997554
> *
> True that and i really doubt you know me, so how can you put me on Blast and say "NO", that i don't know the Vato, If i didn't know him i wouldn't have posted His Car and answered the question that was asked.
> *


I never ment no disrespect, I was not trying to put you on blast, I seen the post and was just answering his question.. Spensa no disrespect intended..

Sorry homie..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 21 2008, 05:28 PM~9997577
> *I never ment no disrespect, I was not trying to put you on blast, I seen the post and was just answering his question..  Spensa no disrespect intended..
> 
> Sorry homie..
> *


Smurf.I dont think he said no as inNo you dont know him.I think its like when your chit chatting with the homies and the first word out of your mouth is no when you start a sentance.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Feb 21 2008, 05:27 PM~9997565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 21 2008, 05:30 PM~9997603
> *Anyway, what's up Big Dog any luck with the plates or the knock off emblems?
> *


i should have an answer by next week. :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 21 2008, 05:28 PM~9997577
> *I never ment no disrespect, I was not trying to put you on blast, I seen the post and was just answering his question..  Spensa no disrespect intended..
> 
> Sorry homie..
> *


*It's all good Homie, let me know about those Plates and Chips.  *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 05:34 PM~9997643
> *i should have an answer by next week. :biggrin:
> *


* :0 I forgot to hit you back up last time, dispensa.  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 21 2008, 05:35 PM~9997644
> *It's all good Homie, let me know about those Plates and Chips.
> *


cool.by the way.Al is a hella of a cool homie.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 21 2008, 05:36 PM~9997660
> * :0 I forgot to hit you back up last time, dispensa.
> *


its cool bro.you know where im at.pass by the crib one of these days,.


----------

